# My sweet little Mr. Bun Bun



## SablePoint (Nov 25, 2011)

Mr. Bun Bun, my 9 year old Holland Lop mix just died. It was terrible. He died the same way Koga, my minirex, who died 2 years ago. He started convulsing and started letting out screams, but they weren't as loud as Koga's. 
I just wanted to tell that cause I can't go to sleep right now. It's gonna be a rough night. 

I'm too upset to post pictures of him here right now, but that is a picture of him in my avatar.

But I also want to know some things. Is it possible he choked? Cause when I picked his body up, there was a small chunck of hair in his mouth, but when I took it out, there was nothing in his throat(from what I could see) so I don't know.

Also, when I took him to the vet for his neuter a few months ago, I asked the vet about his eye that runs sometimes(the idea has always been as an allergy). The vet said it kinda looked like something called "pasterella(I don't know how to spell it)" and it's common in rabbits, but he said it's most likely not cause his lungs and heart were healthy.

Well, I do know that Koga had pasterella(well, I assume after recently seeing pictures of rabbits with it) - and many other disorders(said to be genetic). Bun Bun died in the same fashion Koga did. Could he of caught pasterella or something from Koga? Could it be pasterella or just cause of old age? Maybe something else? 

If Mr. Bun Bun had pasterella, I guess it's very possible that Rocko(my other bunny, he just turned 1 years old) has it too. He's not showing any signs, but just incase should I put him on antibiotics now?

Thanks for any help guys.

Regards,

SablePoint and Mr. Bun Bun


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, it's so sudden. Especially since he just recently got through his nueter and seemed to be doing so well...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry Mr Bun Bun has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:. 

I know my Buttercup was at the Gates welcoming him to the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

You will be missed my many.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry to hear about mr bun bun xxxx


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm SO sorry SablePoint. Mr. Bun Bun will be missed.

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 25, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Mr. Bun bun's passing. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. May Mr. Bun Bun rest in peace and may you find comfort in knowing that he is looking down upon you making sure that you are doing okay.

All rabbits have Pasteurella(sp). It just manifests when the rabbit is stressed or their immune system is down/compromised somehow.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Mr Bun Bun. What a terrible loss and tragedy, and so sudden. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I did notice Mr. Bun Bun acting different for the past week or so. He showed no interest in Rocko and had no interest his toys and wouldn't hump his stuffy anymore. I thought that just could be cause he was neutered, but if that explains any reason for his death, please tell me, cause I really want to know why he died in that fashion like Koga did.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

A necropsy will most likely tell you more than we can. Though it's possible it may come back inconclusive too. 

Rue


----------



## galinfla (Nov 25, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 26, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong. Did Mr Bun Bun have cancer in one of his testicles? If so is it not possible despite yours and the vets very best efforts, could it not have spread and caused his untimely death. We had a little rabbit that had breast cancer ( he was a male ) that spread to his lungs even after it was removed. That **** cancer is so deadly. If that was the cause, Rocky should be fine. Sorry to bring this up, but it may be that his eye and his death are not related. These little guys steal a piece of your heart. I am so sorry that it happened to Mr BunBun and you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorryfor your loss.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 29, 2011)

So sorry about your loss. I hate losing bunnies. Its one of the saddest thins *ever* *ever* EVER. ='(


----------



## SablePoint (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes, Mr. Bun Bun had testicular cancer, but I got him neutered some months ago. I was wondering even though the testicals were gone could the cancer still remain inside him.

It's going to be a crappy Christmas without him. I'm always used to seeing him with me when we open presents. Luckly, Bun Bun's death hasn't shown any effect on Rocko unlike Mr. Bun Bun did when Koga died.(Mr. Bun Bun fell emotionally ill after his buddy Koga died). 

I'm spoiling Rocko right now, with lots of cuddles, outside-cage play time, and new toys and treats, just to make sure that Bun Bun's death hasn't put a pinch of emotion on him, even though he really hated Bun Bun.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mr Bun Bun was a great rabbit. :hug:

It is quite possible that the cancer spread before it was removed. Once cancer develops it is very hard to prevent it from returning in other places.


----------

